# Earth is an Aliens' Quarry! The Proof!



## Sidney (Dec 5, 2020)

SSS: Sidney's Submission Statement: I always wondered why on Google  Earth or Satellite why planet Earth had so many linear tracks through  out the 7 seas particularly in the Caribbean sea and west of Peru (a  large square). Well it seems large aliens with large machinery have  mined our ocean floors and left a mess for us to clean up.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hSJ-wOUUO3U&feature=youtu.be_




Sidney
Dartmouth, Nova Scotia
Canada


----------



## Broken Agate (Dec 6, 2020)

I think he is on the right track. This could explain where floods of mud, sand, and ash came from: they are the result of mining wastes being dumped wherever it was convenient, until they overflowed their containment. I'm not sure about the UFO part, as I'm not sure what outer space really is, or if it is a place where people can go. Those other beings might live in some other part of Earth beyond the North or south poles, where we aren't allowed to go. Whatever is going on, this video is an interesting piece to the puzzle that is ancient history.


----------



## msw141 (Dec 6, 2020)

I love this topic.

This guy has a YT channel called "Mined Earth" that delves into evidence of mining operations that are not being identified as such by archeologists.  He's only got about 550 subscribers which is surprising.

His first season of 10 episodes focus on Peru.  If he keeps this going, I can't wait until he covers Africa.



His latest episode talks about research he's working on related to Stonehenge.


----------



## Jd755 (Dec 6, 2020)

I always feel these youtubers who work off of photographs and video miss a trick because they use metric as the measuring system not the imperial measuring system. Probably because the software they use cannot measure in anything but metric, Not to say that imperial measurements were used whenever these things were constructed but it seems some system was used. I just get the feeling using metric is convenient obfuscation.
Not much to do with the op premise, sorry, but I am ambivalent on the mining theory.
Ice Nine on the SH 1.0 was heavily into the mining theory perhaps a search of the archives on here for their posts would be of interest to those following this line of enquiry.


----------



## runfox (Dec 6, 2020)

I don't believe in aliens at all, especially now that the lying US Governemnt is admitting aliens and ufos after a 100 years of mass media preconditioning. The name of Jesus stops alien abductions, and I beleive aliens are demonic entities or fallen angels, which have made contact with the occultists in our ruling class. Werner von braun said that they would eventually fake an alien invasion to establish the new world order, and I believe the aliens topic is simply mind control to get people to think aliens are real so they can fake the invasion with their free energy tech and masquerade as an advanced race attacking from the stars. space is fake my opinion and there is a firmament that no one can pass through.


----------



## Akanah (Dec 6, 2020)

I don´t believe in Aliens. For me I have explained Aliens as plasma-phenomenons. The structures at the pazific ground I would explained through the idea of a sunken continent which was hit by another celestial body. The image from google-map of the pazific-ocean is mostly censored.


----------



## Broken Agate (Dec 6, 2020)

Akanah said:


> I don´t believe in Aliens. For me I have explained Aliens as plasma-phenomenons. The structures at the pazific ground I would explained through the idea of a sunken continent which was hit by another celestial body. The image from google-map of the pazific-ocean is mostly censored.


They paint the oceans an unnatural blue color, and often do a very messy job. Anyone can tell the maps have been Photoshopped, but hardly anyone thinks it is suspicious.


----------



## codis (Dec 6, 2020)

Sidney said:


> I always wondered why on Google Earth or Satellite why planet Earth had so many linear tracks through out the 7 seas particularly in the Caribbean sea and west of Peru (a large square).


OMG


----------



## Fortuna Fled (Dec 6, 2020)

Sidney said:


> SSS: Sidney's Submission Statement: I always wondered why on Google  Earth or Satellite why planet Earth had so many linear tracks through  out the 7 seas particularly in the Caribbean sea and west of Peru (a  large square). Well it seems large aliens with large machinery have  mined our ocean floors and left a mess for us to clean up.
> 
> 
> _View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hSJ-wOUUO3U&feature=youtu.be_
> ...



It was a fascinating video. Thanks for sharing. If he was right, it sure would explain many enigmas around  us.


----------



## Blue Ice (Dec 6, 2020)

Here's a Russian blog post I came across several years ago. The article is in Russian, but the pictures are self-explanatory. His points are: 1) these artifacts could not have been created with old technology; 2) these landscape features look like they were created by a giant mechanical excavator or they were dumps of excavated soil left after mining; volcanos are toxic dumps. 

Индустриально развитая цивилизация существует на Земле десятки тысяч лет - wakeuphuman — LiveJournal

	Post automatically merged: Dec 6, 2020

I pressed the translate button that popped up, and it worked - translated into English.

Will you see it in English now? I'll try to repost the translated page.
Индустриально развитая цивилизация существует на Земле десятки тысяч лет - wakeuphuman — LiveJournal


----------



## msw141 (Dec 6, 2020)

great article.  I'm shocked how well chrome translated it to coherent english.


----------



## pushamaku (Dec 6, 2020)

KD post on this: SH Archive - Could our planet Earth be one huge quarry?


----------



## Citezenship (Dec 7, 2020)

Blue Ice said:


> Here's a Russian blog post I came across several years ago. The article is in Russian, but the pictures are self-explanatory. His points are: 1) these artifacts could not have been created with old technology; 2) these landscape features look like they were created by a giant mechanical excavator or they were dumps of excavated soil left after mining; volcanos are toxic dumps.
> 
> Индустриально развитая цивилизация существует на Земле десятки тысяч лет - wakeuphuman — LiveJournal
> 
> ...


Some great articles here, brings together many concepts for me!


----------



## JWW427 (Dec 7, 2020)

Look up at the night sky.
Clear your mind.
Its a helluva big universe out there. An estimated 200 trillion galaxies and counting, and in just our universe alone. Its a bigger cosmos. Infinite.
How narcissistic can anyone be thinking we are the only intelligent life?
Who wouldn't want to mine the Earth, thats a better question.


----------



## 6079SmithW (Dec 7, 2020)

Planet 

Lol


----------



## E.Bearclaw (Dec 7, 2020)

I don't think that 'a quarry' is the only possible conclusion that these observations lead to. Although for sure a valid one.

It is also possible that inbetween re-sets, an amount of geo-engineering occurs in order to terraform the landscape for whatever purpose. Move a bit of sand here, dig a sea there.


----------



## Jd755 (Dec 7, 2020)

This alien mining theory.
So whenever humans send things into space or go there themselves, they leave all sorts of junk behind. From flags to landers on the moon to probes walkers crawlers etc on Mars to satellites that roam about then stop working they leave junk behind.
In the alien strip mining theory we seem to be dealing with beings which actually clean up after themselves because there is no junk left behind from their activities. No machines, no bits of machine, no consumables, no litter of any sort least none that can be identified as such.

Were beings not of earth capable of interplanetary or intergalactic travel they lose the anchor of a home base, so too speak. They literally have the ability to go anywhere and do whatever they want there then move on in a completely nomadic existence. Whatever devices they use to live leave no trace of them being there.
If they did come to mine the earth we have no idea what they were mining it for nor why they had a need for whatever it was they were removing.
I really cannot see them turning up in machines carrying giant versions of the current giant man made excavators in some sort of Thunderbird 2 scenario even if they were giant beings.The size of the vessels used must be of sufficient scale to contain the giant beings so the amount of material used when compared to human sized vessels increases exponentially.
Carting such machines around doesn't make any sense. To me it would be more sensible to build them on site, use them, then leave them behind or recycle them into something else maybe more devices they might need to get to their next destination.

And whatever it was they were mining it is sensible to assume they had surveyed the place somehow and knew where to find what they were excavating before going to the lengths of a physical extraction process. Mining by excavation is hard work today even using the machines of today and the only reason it is done is the elements that are used in modern machines are widely dispersed in their source rocks so vast amounts have to be scoured and refined before something usable appears.
I would argue alien beings who master intergalactic travel are going to be much more sensible about the extraction and be more surgical in their mining procedures. Strip mining is not an effective process nor is it efficient.

Whatever it was they were mining would have been I feel processed in situ so too speak as in here on earth to get to the usable product and get it into whatever form they needed it to be in. The processes used by man to achieve this require buildings and machines, heat sources etc. Assuming the aliens were better able to technologically achieve their aims they might not require the same things so it would be unlikely to come across any recognisable remains of such facilities but the footprint in the changed ground caused by heat may be noticeable but would such a thing be recognised for what it is?

No matter what it was they were actually after, how they processed it, what they did with it other than the piles of tailings which do appear to be very similar to the tailings from contemporary, recent and past human mining endeavours there is no alien junk to be found. Either it has been buried by the same tailings which would seem a waste of effort on their part as they have gotten what they wanted and having the gift of intergalactic travel what would it matter if they left behind intact or broken machinery when the chances of any other beings finding it were low and even lower if the beings finding it knew how to work the machinery or how to power it.

If not buried then it must have either been dismantled and reused or reverted in some unknown process or it was destroyed and we have yet to figure out what we are looking at.


----------



## Blue Ice (Dec 7, 2020)

Maybe they are not from outer space.


----------



## Citezenship (Dec 7, 2020)

Blue Ice said:


> Maybe they are not from outer space.


One way in(birth), one way out(death)= closed system!

If all the gold went off world why is there so much in the vatican....


----------



## Huaqero (Dec 8, 2020)

Take a look at this astonishing area in Mauritania... Reminds of the more famous 'baklava' Tassili n'Ajjer.
Geoglyphs, cuts, lines, straight corners, 'roads/causeways', you'll enjoy hovering above it.






I think we can see the _mining process_ here:
Lines are cut into the bedrock, leaving square blocks that are afterwards detached,
processed and left behind as 'desert sand'.

_Draw, cut, detach, process, deposit leftovers.















_

This is in Tassilli n'Ajjer, Algeria, same process :





And this is an image I found of how these blocks look like from the ground :





Moreover, the contour of the untouched bedrock reminds me of a coast line.
_What if, after the process, the remains are Sand and Saline Water, a.k.a. a 'Sea' ?_​


----------



## Jd755 (Dec 8, 2020)

There is no space without. I failed to make that clear, sorry. I was just looking at the infrastructure and the logistical side of things based on what is being posted in this thread.  There is absolutely no alien junk lying about. Least none that is identifiable as junk or indeed alien. All there is are marks in the landscape more or less unnoticeable on the ground but made visible by flying machines, photography and digital renditions and what appear to be tailings akin to mining waste heaps.

Aliens from another part of this plane or just as likely humans.
What if the twelve (or thirteen) tribes that litter religious, official, alternative history were real and eleven of them or just a few of them discovered a way to leave whatever is containing the ocean and travel to lands unknown to those who stayed and by extraction those alive today?
Perhaps they return now and again and due to the prevailing conditions where they live they look a bit different to 'us', act a bit differently, but are essentially the same, perhaps bigger or smaller. All speculation but plausible.

If the humans here are a 'lost tribe' and have developed in a radically different way to them would we appear as alien to them, even if they know us for what we really are?
Would we appear backwards because we cling to a control system of authority in hierarchy something they abandoned when they left?
Would they bother making themselves known?

In any case there remains the fact there is no alien mining equipment, junk, litter on this plane be it from space aliens, human aliens or inter dimensional aliens.


----------



## Citezenship (Dec 15, 2020)

An idea of the machinery needed(within our current paradigm) for such endeavours.


_View: https://youtu.be/oJYGSy6fRic_


----------



## Oracle (Apr 13, 2021)

This video I came across seems relevant to this thread.

_View: https://www.dailymotion.com/video/x2vmwbr?syndication=273844_


----------

